
How Assange turned an embassy into a command post for election meddling - hendzen
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/15/politics/assange-embassy-exclusive-documents/index.html
======
NN88
This is stunning in its clarity and focus.

There can be no doubt that what assange did was not journalism in this
instance.

------
rendx
Paraphrasing: New reports confirm Assange's claims about unnecessary
surveillance of him and his visitors during his stay at the Ecuadorian
embassy. Security company not only violated his and his visitor's privacy, but
they also leak all that to the press. Assange dared to continue to work under
such circumstances, he even had Internet (OMG!), and he met with people (WITH
PEOPLE!).

quote stunning details unquote

~~~
iron0013
I wonder if you would please consider refraining from spamming this
"stunningly" bad-faith and untruthful comment in several threads.

